
Consistent Hashing: 0.57 as the magic ratio - spartan37
https://github.com/vr6/blog/blob/master/57.md
======
spartan37
The core idea is, whenever a new node is added, we select an existing node
which has the largest keyspace and split that keyspace between the new node
and old node in the ratio of 57:43.

